# MSI Recalls MAG CoreLiquid 360R And 240R Liquid Coolers Due To A Blockage Issue



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

MSI Recalls MAG CoreLiquid 360R And 240R Liquid Coolers Due To A Blockage Issue


MSI has issued a voluntary recall of its MAG CoreLiquid 360R and 240R all-in-one liquid cooling solutions following reports by some of its users of unusually high CPU temperatures.




hothardware.com


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> MSI determined that a "small portion" of those models are prone to producing sediment build-up that can cause a blockage.


Sediment? That's pretty weird for a closed loop system. Sounds like the OEM company grabbed a bucket of muddy water from the river out back and used that to make their coolant mixture. I personally think distilled water is overrated but the water used should at least be filtered deionized water.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Bill_Bright said:


> Sediment? That's pretty weird for a closed loop system.


Right? Here's what MSI is saying:

MSI MAG CORELIQUID 240R / 360R Product Announcement
_... 
Our preliminary investigation has identified that a small portion of the liquid coolers *produce sediment* _(*)_
that can cause a blockage. This, however, will not cause any damage to your system since the processors are equipped with a protection mechanism against overheating._
[...continues...]​
(*)  How?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah, "how" is right. They aren't going to tell us.

But I guess that is okay, as long as MSI takes aggressive action to take care of their affected customers AND they take the necessary steps to ensure it does not happen again. 

That's the problem with outsourcing production of products you put your name on. If you don't aggressively do necessary quality assurance, there's a good chance the OEM supplier will take shortcuts to reduce their costs and increase their profits. 

We will also never know if anyone knew the shortcut would cause problems, but decided to do it anyway. Or if it was an innocent mistake due to ignorance. 

As far as the system "producing" sediment, that certainly is possible when dissimilar metals come in contact with each other. But this "galvanic corrosion" can easily (and inexpensively) be prevented. We see it all the time in CPU heatsinks which often have both aluminum and copper in them. Same with aluminum pots and pans with steel bases. 

Either way, if the "produced" sediment is from dirty water in the coolant mixture, or bits of corrosion from galvanic reaction between dissimilar metals, it never should have happened in the first place. And procedures should have already been in place to ensure such problems are discovered through aggressive quality assurance/quality control inspections by the factory and by MSI throughout the production process and before the finished products left the factory. 

Every single "batch" of coolant, for example, should be thoroughly tested to ensure nasty mold and bacteria is not present and cannot develop, lubricants to protect any moving parts, anti-corrosive additives and coolant chemicals are all present, and in the right proportions - and no dirt or other contaminants are present. 

And every other part should go through necessary QA inspections too. 

This was not one person failing to do their job or making one mistake.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

MSI's page also said:

"_MSI cares deeply about our users’ overall experience and we simplified our processes to provide faster product replacement services.

Users can identify whether they have an affected products by looking up the product serial number here. _ (See below for 'Step 1 : Enter a product serial number' on the above linked MSI page). _We will provide a comprehensive product replacement (MAG CORELIQUID 240R V2 / 360R V2) service to all affected products that have abnormal heat dissipation ( Example: CPU temperature is higher than 60°C while idle and the cooler is properly seated with thermal paste applied between the CPU and cooler ).

Moving forward, we will continue to work with our suppliers to thoroughly inspect all MAG CORELIQUID 240R / 360R liquid coolers that may potentially be affected. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact your local MSI Customer Service Center.

*Swap Process*"

Please make sure your liquid cooler is a MAG CORELIQUID 240R or MAG CORELIQUID 360R, then submit the product serial number to verify whether your product qualifies. Next, select your purchase region once the product serial number has been successfully submitted, we will provide you with a suitable swap suggestion.

Once your serial number is confirmed to be an affected unit you will be brought to the Advanced RMA page. If you are not brought to the page automatically, please click on the hyperlink. You will need a few things to begin the process:

• Serial Number
• Full Name
• Shipping Address
• Phone Number
• Email Address

*A prepaid Fedex shipping label will be included with the replacement unit.* You will need to use the label to return the defective unit including all original components, ie. Screws, cables, brackets, etc.

*Please Note* if your liquid cooler is from a prebuilt desktop, you will need to provide the serial number of the desktop PC, *not* the liquid cooler._" [...continues...]​


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah, I applaud MSI for how they are treating their customers here. It "_appears_" that once they became aware of the problem, they took the necessary steps to identify the affected products, alert those buyers, and accommodate suitable replacements at no cost to the customer. 

I emphasize "_appears_" because we don't know how much time passed between them first becoming aware and them deciding to take action. They could have ignored it for awhile hoping the problem was a "one-off" and would go away. But then decided they had to take action when more users started reporting problems and it became obvious there was a pattern and bigger issue. We will never know that either. 

Of course, they can't really compensate for the inconvenience and potential downtime involved. But short of giving those users $$$ for their troubles, which is unrealistic, there really is nothing more they can do.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Unrealistic? How about Jeans Huang, President (and co-founder) of Micro-Star International, headquartered in New Taipei City, Taiwan, with a 2020 Revenue of $146.5 Billion (USD) offer to send several of his certified, qualified ~2,700 employees -- that speak the understandable local language of course -- to anyone's home that has MSI's defect products mentioned above to replace the faulty product as an option?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes, unrealistic. 

Just because he can afford to do something, that does not mean it is realistic for him to do it, or even to expect he will. This is particularly true due to the fact Micro-Star International is a publicly owned company traded on the Taiwon Stock Exchange. Therefore, the C-Level execs have an obligation and duty to their shareholders to spend the company resources wisely. Sending 2,700 around the globe to 120 different countries is simply unrealistic. 

I would say a more realistic solution would be to send their customers free replacements, then perhaps a $50 MSI gift card for their troubles. But I would not expect that to happen either.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, that would also be better than nothing.  

Note that I did say "_... offer to send several of his certified, qualified ~2,700 employees ..._".


----------

